# Steelhead



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

Is anybody still trying for steelhead in the rivers? I was thinking that they had left because the water might be too warm for them.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

There are still some fish in the rivers. It's getting tougher but you can still catch them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the Vermilion today. I went one for eleven and my partner Steve went two for eleven. Fish are on the gravel, spawning and also holding in the deep runs. Quite a few of the fish were fresh run. All but two of the ones I hooked were very large fish and I was unable to hold them on 10# tippet due to the fast water. Switched to 12# and finally landed the 26" male in the picture. Steve nailed a nice 28 3/4" female. We caught fish into May of last year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fresh female.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a good day! I talked to Steve last night and he said you fellas had a really good day! I only got one avg hen in the Chagrin and nothing at Helen Hazen Wyman. We probably should have headed out to Ashtabula.


----------

